
Black box optimization competition for academia and industrial solvers - bbcomp
http://bbcomp.ini.rub.de/index.html
======
bbcomp
The results from 2015:
[http://bbcomp.ini.rub.de/results/BBComp2015GECCO/summary.htm...](http://bbcomp.ini.rub.de/results/BBComp2015GECCO/summary.html)
[http://bbcomp.ini.rub.de/results/BBComp2015CEC/summary.html](http://bbcomp.ini.rub.de/results/BBComp2015CEC/summary.html)

